# Alternative to ADA La Plata



## Michal550 (29 Mar 2018)

Hi
Can anyone recommend cheap sand similar to ADA La Plata.

thanks
Michal


----------



## NOWIS (29 Mar 2018)

Hi 
Not sure where your from? in Australia I use 
Silica sand which is used to mix with concrete or in sand pits for kids
mix with river sand which needs a really good wash to get the clay out (I don't wash) It is used in gardens
$7 for 15-20 kg
Garden landscape and building shops should supply these. Different brands may vary in colour They may not be as white as Ada sand. Maybe a crushed quartz sand if possible


----------



## rebel (29 Mar 2018)

Pool filter sand is an option. 

I dont think you can find something as good as la plata though. You can come close but not too close.


----------



## NOWIS (29 Mar 2018)

Yeah i agree!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (29 Mar 2018)

I am in Australia also and had to call basically every aquarium shop in Australia to find some La Plata Sand, in the end I could only get 1x8kg bag which I am going to mix with 8kgs of ADA Colorado sand... apparently the ADA shipment will hit Australia in late April


----------



## Sick1166 (16 Dec 2018)

I've tried a lot of different sand but no comparison to La Plata


----------

